# Ham in the Dutch oven with Qview



## wlkwichita (Nov 5, 2011)

I had a smallish ham, and my son and I decided to prepare it in our Dutch oven. At seven pounds we still had to cut one section away to get it all in the Lodge DO. We laid the cut piece in the DO next to the main ham. I double lined the DO with foil for easy cleanup.

 We poked whole cloves all over it, covered it with pineapple slices and cherries. We made a glaze from the pineapple syrup, some honey, dark brown sugar and about 6 ounces of Dr. Pepper.

 We placed six coals underneath, and around 16 on top. We added additional coals around one hour in. After a bit over two hours the ham was ready to remove from heat and rest.

 It was DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks delicious!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 6, 2011)

Look delish to me here too.


----------



## venture (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks like you hit it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

